

Ask HN: Awesome pricing pages - nodesocket

What are some of the best pricing pages around?
======
bcn
Something recent- [http://conversionxl.com/10-principles-of-effective-
pricing-p...](http://conversionxl.com/10-principles-of-effective-pricing-
pages/) and something from
2008-[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/10/13/pricing-tables-
sh...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/10/13/pricing-tables-showcase-
examples-and-best-practices/)

------
twog
<http://patterntap.com> is just for finding things like this. Check it out
here <http://patterntap.com/search/pricing>

------
ohashi
<http://imgur.com/a/YA4BI>

Source:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/o8gw9/30_pricing_p...](http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/o8gw9/30_pricing_plan_landing_pages/)

